# MD Billing for Anesthesia



## OliviaPrice (Feb 15, 2010)

I know nothing about anesthesia billing but with the new guidelines for administering Propofol we have been trying to figure an easy solution.  

Q1) Can a non-anesthesiologist bill anesthesia codes.  (I am working out of Kansas)

Q2) If the service is provided in a hospital does the facility (hospital) bill anything additional for the deep sedation or would it just be the MD/Anesthesiologist?


----------

